# moving down south



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You'll need to check with each state you're driving through because some can have additional laws but most commonly all you need is a current coggins (within 1 year) and a health certificate which are only good for 30 days.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

As mentioned you'll need a current coggins/ health certificate. You'll need rabies shots also. 

When hauling you'll have to stop at the Agricultural stops to have the health certificate checked, typically at each state border.

As a side note, you'll want to get the horses shots for West Nile, Eastern and Western Equine Encephalomyelitis, and anything else your vet would recommend for a move down south. Typically bugs like mosquitos do not die down in the south until much later in the year and then it's only for a few months, you'll need more protection. Of course I live in FL, and GA will often get colder faster in the winter, but not too much of a difference in bug populations.

As far as the climate goes, some horses that move to a hot humid climate from a cooler climate can develop anhidrosis (the inability to sweat.) in the summer. They may also (not always, but some) will sweat during the winter if they have full winter coats after living up north most of their lives.


----------

